# Fan spandrel hole alignment jig?



## vender (Nov 29, 2014)

Hello I have these spandrels I need to make more. I made the dowel holes "sloppy" so I could join the inner arch and outer. I would like to make the next ones tight. Any ideas on a jig? I would be drilling from the outer arch on the small arch and the inside of the larger arch?
thanks
mark


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Wouldn't the holes on the smaller arch be at the same compass reading as the large arch?

If the compass angles are say 15, 30, 45, 60, 75, and 90 degrees (just an example) Drill a hole 90 degrees off tangent for the inner holes and do the same for the smaller arch but for outer holes.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Would it be feasible to drill the inner arch all the way through, insert dowels from the inside, then plug the holes??
That was my first thought. Looks like the angles would allow for this.
..Jon..


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

double post


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'm tryin' to assemble this in my mind*

Usually all the dowels must be parallel to assemble it....
these are all at different angles. It will take several more hands if it will indeed work. :blink:


----------



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

Try this, you will need to build two simple jigs, call them the “L jig” and the “Curved jig”. 

Cut a scrap piece of MDF that has the same curve as the inner and outer rails of the fan and has the width equal to the space between the two rails. Either clamp or use double stick tape to attach your fan rails to the curved MDF center piece. Once this is done, draw a line through the center of each hole location, across the curved MDF center piece, to the opposite rail. This locates the holes and also gives you a visual straight line between the holes. 

Next build a simple L shaped jig out of plywood. Clamp one side of the L to the table of a drill press with the other side of the L rising vertically. Use a good square to draw a careful vertical line on the vertical portion of L of the jig. Take your curved jig and line up the line on the curved jig to the vertical line on the L jig. Clamp it to the vertical L jig and drill your first hole. You then flip the curved jig over and drill the opposite rail hole. Repeat for each hole.


----------

